# Score this SOB!!!!!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*No not really, but it is a test and I wanted a few Phukars*(A cross between a Pheasant and a Chukar) *attention.*

Lets test the public/members:

1. If you happen to find a Tree Cam in the Woods....

- A You move on, do nothing to disturb the area.
- B Walk to it, look at the pictures and then delete them, so the owner does not get to see them.
- C Walk to it, look at the pictures and then delete them, UNKNOWING that there is another camera on that camera?
- D Answer B and C
- E All of the above.

If your answer is "A" you might be a good person and a class sportsman. If you answer B, C or D.... You are for sure one of them crosses between a Pheasant and a Chukar..... Known as a Phukar!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Somebody must have messed with your cameras. That is FUBAR especially if you were using them to scout for your LE elk tag. I agree only a phukar would do that.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

I have found some before and all I did was dance around and look crazy. I can respect someones property.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Answer F do a little dance for the camera! :twisted: 


on a side note: 

I will never forget the time back at deer camp in AR that my old GSP, hiked his leg and pissed on one of the members cameras. This was back before the digital models, so everyone would take them to Wal-Mart to get them developed. This old boys wife picked up the pack and dropped them off at camp for him, several of our members were setting around BS’ing when he opened them up to show them off. Man the look on his face when he opened those pictures of Lucky doing his business was PRICELESS!!!! Old Lucky sure gave him a good view of his junk!
:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Somebody must have messed with your cameras. That is FUBAR especially if you were using them to scout for your LE elk tag. I agree only a phukar would do that.


No not mine, mine are on the higher trail so to say. I am sure I will have some good pictures of the phukars. Then I will post pictures of them. I just have to get up to my cameras. But yes it is a holder of a LE tag cameras that they deleted the pictures and the second came they left the camera not working.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I would reset that camera with two or three watching and set a tripwire hooked to a noise maker so you could see him jump and piss down both legs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like yer buddy got Utarded. I wonder if it's that same Tard from last week...

And BTW, You don't own the whole **** mountain!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sounds like yer buddy got Utarded. I wonder if it's that same Tard from last week...
> 
> And BTW, You don't own the whole **** mountain!


Someday I will own that MOUNTAIN!

Also I think from the latest pict. I might know the older guy in the group of 4..... I will be confirming this week.

Can you beleive what a Joke these phukars are!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd score that SOB a big zero. No, TAK, doesn't own the whole mountain and the hunting spots are free game to anyone. He does, however, own the cameras. Anyone who messes with other people's gear is just a low life jerk. Show your backside if you must, but don't mess with or take the camera.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like yer buddy got Utarded. I wonder if it's that same Tard from last week...
> ...


Please tell me you will be sharing these pics...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

If I have a good face shot, I promise I will. I do have emailed to me pictures of them walking away from the camera.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I'd score that SOB a big zero. No, TAK, doesn't own the whole mountain and the hunting spots are free game to anyone. He does, however, own the cameras. Anyone who messes with other people's gear is just a low life jerk. Show your backside if you must, but don't mess with or take the camera.


It is debatable if someone is an owner of a spot. I for one would not nessel in on anothers honey hole, for sure not mess with his/her property.

I found out more about this tonight and the second camera's SD card was flat out Thieved! For the camera owner it costs $$$ money to trip out and check these things and to find out it's taken once your there?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like you need to hike a little farther and get to where only the elk are fighting.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely amazing to me the type of people we share the mountain with. It is hard to understand messing with someones equipment on a hunt that has almost turned into a once in a lifetime hunt two weeks before the hunt. I talked to some hunters in this same area who has had cameras and treestands stolen. Ya, you don't own the mountain or the wallow...it is interesting to hear all the responses a week ago about the Utards and the rights they have as well...The stupid thing about it is you know where and when they are going to be in that area, I am the type who would be willing to blow the whole hunt to sit and wait for these SOBs to return... :evil: 

Lets see...why is it I hunt almost exclusively private...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally, I think to do damage to someones property is Phucked (apparently cussing is okay if you use a PH instead of an F) up.....but I think it's hilarious to delete the pics. Have I done it, nope. Will I do it, Nope. But I still find it humerous. Like Tex said, someone got Utarded....but seriously, using a camera to do scouting is pretty Utarded as well.

I think it's funny how people with the cameras buy a camera to watch that camera, and a camera to watch that camera....and so on. Hell, save yourselves some money, and just scout it in person. I knew a guy who had a camera to watch the "parking lot" at the mouth of the canyon, so he could see people pulling up to what he called "his canyon" so that if any damage was done to any of the cameras in his canyon, he'd have the license numbers of the vehicles. What a joke. If you are that worried about something happening to your camera......DON'T USE CAMERAS!!!!! You leave something in the wild, unfortunately, someone is going to mess with it. NOT EVERYONE IS HONEST IN THIS WORLD!!!!! I realize this is far fetched....but would you leave your wallet out there, with $200 cash in it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

For all you trail cameras guys.Did you know you can have Insurance on your cameras and when they get stolen you can claim it and get money back for it. Check with your house insurance and see what they say and what you have to do..Just a little heads up on that for you guys.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sounds like yer buddy got Utarded. I wonder if it's that same Tard from last week...
> 
> And BTW, You don't own the whole **** mountain!


Hey Tex, I know you from the taxidermy world so I'll make a comparison in regards to your comment.

Lets say there is a taxidermy show/competition going on at Cabelas, or wherever. Somebody strolls through the exhibit and decides to change the pose of one of your first class turkey mounts. They crank the head down a little, or maybe pull off a bunch of those hairs you took so long to place on the artificial head. Heck maybe they don't "hurt" the mount at all, maybe they just rearrange the habitat and little and leave a note saying

BTW, you don't own this whole **** room!!

I don't know of anyone that puts up a fence around their camera area and tries to post it as NO TRESSPASSING. Sometimes people aren't even hunting, they might just want to see the wildlife in the area and it's fun to have a camera out there to take pictures.

I've heard of tree huggers doing damage to hunters trucks while they were parked in the field. Maybe that would have been ok if they left a note sayin BTW, you don't own the whole **** mountain...............

The hunting/outdoor world is very crowded in Utah. We have no hopes of keeping our rights and access to what we love if we can't even show a little respect for one another while we are out in the field. You don't go pee on someone elses truck just because you happen to come across it while you are in the woods, so why is it ok for so many to forget all sportsmans ethics if you happen to find a camera somewhere?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I made that "whole **** mountain"comment in guest. Mainly because that's just what a Utard would say when they came across your camera on a water hole and hung theirs three feet from it...And then vandalized your camera so you wouldn't get any pictures. Utard

I get your point though, why cant we all just respect each other space and property? -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say F moon the camera and take a pee right there so the game don't come back there.LOL J/k im not like that.I would have some fun dancing and around making some funny faces at the camera. But I would never take or Damage it.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

You're right Tex, that does sound exactly like what some would say in that scenario. It leaves me scratching my head most of the time. Respect for others and the outdoors the way my Grandfathers taught it is nearly lost completely. I guess it's interesting that those same men really had no respect for the animals though because they were part of the generation that all shot multiple deer every deer hunt. Our generation spends millions of dollars on conservation, habitat preservation ect., and then we all act like A-holes to one another in the field.

We are on the same team in the banquet hall but on the mountain you better get the heck out of my way.....


I should clarify that I don't really mean ALL. I have met some very courtious people in the outdoors. It's just not the norm anymore.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Personally, I think to do damage to someones property is **ucked (*apparently cussing is okay if you use a PH instead of an F*)


Actually, its not OK. Please stop.

Thanks.

GaryFish


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

+1

wyogoob


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cheese-n-Rice! Got Dandruff! Someovititches! Flippen Fechin Fechers!

Can we cuss like that? :mrgreen: 

Besides, you shouldn't cuss, you might get sent to Heck...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > Personally, I think to do damage to someones property is **ucked (*apparently cussing is okay if you use a PH instead of an F*)
> 
> 
> Actually, its not OK. Please stop.
> ...


Gary I was only making refrence to these A's as Cross breeds or Half breeds is all! That is Y I spelled it Phuker and not ********.... big diff!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Personally, I think to do damage to someones property is ****** (apparently cussing is okay if you use a PH instead of an F) up.....but I think it's hilarious to delete the pics. Have I done it, nope. Will I do it, Nope. But I still find it humerous. Like Tex said, someone got Utarded....but seriously, using a camera to do scouting is pretty Utarded as well.
> 
> I think it's funny how people with the cameras buy a camera to watch that camera, and a camera to watch that camera....and so on. Hell, save yourselves some money, and just scout it in person. I knew a guy who had a camera to watch the "parking lot" at the mouth of the canyon, so he could see people pulling up to what he called "his canyon" so that if any damage was done to any of the cameras in his canyon, he'd have the license numbers of the vehicles. What a joke. If you are that worried about something happening to your camera......DON'T USE CAMERAS!!!!! You leave something in the wild, unfortunately, someone is going to mess with it. NOT EVERYONE IS HONEST IN THIS WORLD!!!!! I realize this is far fetched....but would you leave your wallet out there, with $200 cash in it?


Your right not everyone is honest! But this post might learn them up and bit! First I would not think it is funny to take a card or delete it... as you do think it is funny, I can see I could not trust you with my wallet. Chances are there is an ID and contact information in it, so you can return the money, but by the laugh I would guess you would be $200 heavy! But don't feel as you are alone! There is many that would take the money and run... Just as you find it funny that people mess with others property! But we should expect that from a 10-96 person, or at least one that glots as being a Crazy!

Glad I am one of the few honest people left, but don't take that as I am not vendictive! By all means I would shoot everyone of your duck/goose decoys left on the water as you hide in the bush... I can't see out of one eye and blind in the other! Now that is funny!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Seems to me it would be a crime. If I leave my truck in a public parking area and somebody vandalises it it is a crime. Would it not be the same for a camera left in the woods?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Someone needs to dress up as sasquatch and walk in front of all the cameras they can find...

I agree with the "scout in person" post. If it's the OIL hunt, act like it. Don't just hang cameras all over. It seems a little Utarded to expect there not to be Utards messing with something you left up there on public land. I wouldn't mess with it myself, but I would expect Utards to be all over it. It doesn't mean it's not a crime, or that it's good, either.

Just like you wouldn't expect to be able to leave a tent up there and not have it messed with. Just like I expect 4 wheeler/road hunters to drive every road they possibly can to find their quarry.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Seems to me it would be a crime. If I leave my truck in a public parking area and somebody vandalises it it is a crime. Would it not be the same for a camera left in the woods?


Yes it would be... And that is the very thing I am working on!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

As you know TAK I am not a huge fan of calling the law and if it were me I would be more inclined to take matters into my own hands if you get my drift but considering you work in law enforcement that really is not an option for you as the consequences would be too high a price to pay for the satisfaction. I hope you catch the MFers and they pay a hefty price for their actions. Keep us posted it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Someone needs to dress up as sasquatch and walk in front of all the cameras they can find...
> 
> I agree with the "scout in person" post. If it's the OIL hunt, act like it. Don't just hang cameras all over. It seems a little Utarded to expect there not to be Utards messing with something you left up there on public land. I wouldn't mess with it myself, but I would expect Utards to be all over it. It doesn't mean it's not a crime, or that it's good, either.
> 
> Just like you wouldn't expect to be able to leave a tent up there and not have it messed with. Just like I expect 4 wheeler/road hunters to drive every road they possibly can to find their quarry.


I am guessing you don't own a camera? Run on down to Stewarts and get Percey to hook ya up! One heck of a tool to look at what animals are in the area, and ones that move in and out. Unless you don't have a job, it would be hard to be there day in and day out! But I guess with no job you aint got the funds to go scouting everyday either!
Also ya put these cameras in on areas that you don't want to go in and look at everyday! Chances are you do that and they no likey the place no mo! 
And
I would hope the public could pitch a tent and not worry about someone messing with it! Thanks for the reminder! I will be booby trapping my camp, and have some of them white dogs there to guard it! Hell maybe I will need to hire some security guards! o-||


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> As you know TAK I am not a huge fan of calling the law and if it were me I would be more inclined to take matters into my own hands if you get my drift but considering you work in law enforcement that really is not an option for you as the consequences would be too high a price to pay for the satisfaction. I hope you catch the MFers and they pay a hefty price for their actions. Keep us posted it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


Ya sometimes it sucks to be a law abiding person! I'd just soon go at it bare nuckles! At least one of us is going to get an arse kickin! But that is not what worries me! It's when some of my buddies question me about how to hide a body! One of my buddies is kinda the throws first then talks latter! His own brother bit a nose off a guy in a bar fight once... And the Brother is the calm cool and collected one!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't mention option Z. What if the person takes the card out, inserts it into their camera with a viewer, looks at the photo's, puts the card back, makes sure the camera is on and taking photo's again, and walks away? They didn't steal any cards or camera's and they did not delete the pictures that the owner of the camera had worked hard to gain. All he did was "Look" at them. That is the catagory that I find a lot of hunters to be in.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I know where some very deep abandoned mine shafts are. I never bit nobody on the nose cuz I don't like boogers but I did remove half of a guys ear with my teeth. I just hope you get 'em and you get yourself a dandy bull.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You didn't mention option Z. What if the person takes the card out, inserts it into their camera with a viewer, looks at the photo's, puts the card back, makes sure the camera is on and taking photo's again, and walks away? They didn't steal any cards or camera's and they did not delete the pictures that the owner of the camera had worked hard to gain. All he did was "Look" at them. That is the catagory that I find a lot of hunters to be in.


Sorry I missed that one... Mostly because that is not in my line of thinking. I just can't find myself touching anothers property..... Honestly it does not even tempt me....
Not sure what I would do if I found you looking at my card when I walked up..... I guess about the same as if I found you walking out of my bedroom when I came home early.... Ask anything Good!!!!!

So in other words if you did not hang it, don't touch it!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I know where some very deep abandoned mine shafts are. I never bit nobody on the nose cuz I don't like boogers but I did remove half of a guys ear with my teeth. I just hope you get 'em and you get yourself a dandy bull.


Mine shaft no good! To many people go looking in them!

I am sure we will have our chances on some good bulls. Mine is in the ML so I am pretty sure all I see know aint there come that time. Mine I will do a bit more spot and stalk. But the Archary guys need to get much better patterns.......


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I think walking out of ones bedroom and seeing a trail cam out in the forest seem quite different but I guess a lot would depend on if one was invited by another party to the said meeting place. ha ha

I know that there are opportunists out there who will steal. I also know that there are others who are "curious". If I left a tent set up as I often do, I am sure there are many who stick their heads inside to see what is going on there but do not steal things. I wouldn't even mind if they stopped to take a nap on my cot but I get furious when they destroy or steal things. I guess that I am the same with my camera's. I wouldn't get too bothered by someone looking at my pics but if they deleted some, stole my card or camera, you would see a very different side of me.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I think walking out of ones bedroom and seeing a trail cam out in the forest seem quite different but I guess a lot would depend on if one was invited by another party to the said meeting place. ha ha
> 
> I know that there are opportunists out there who will steal. I also know that there are others who are "curious". If I left a tent set up as I often do, I am sure there are many who stick their heads inside to see what is going on there but do not steal things. I wouldn't even mind if they stopped to take a nap on my cot but I get furious when they destroy or steal things. I guess that I am the same with my camera's. I wouldn't get too bothered by someone looking at my pics but if they deleted some, stole my card or camera, you would see a very different side of me.


I guess my firing pattern is just different than yours... A plus to ya for not screwing the camera up, I guess, but I would guess it would be interesting to hear in court... Yaah he hit me over the head with a rock! All I was doing was looking at his pictures on his trail cam!

And were is your tent, I feelin kinda sleepy!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Now what do I do...I was planning on leaving my fifth wheel up there next weekend...Scott, are you planning on staying in it? Do I need to leave a snack or two? 

How about just leave it alone if it isn't yours...if you want one go buy one!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I never bit nobody on the nose cuz I don't like boogers but I did remove half of a guys ear with my teeth.


And you find ear tatters more palatable than boogers? :shock: :x

I once had a guy threaten to kick my ass. Seems I was dancing with his girl friend...She was also my fiance', but that's another story... I told him it would be about like drowning a big tomcat with his bare hands. Probably get the job done, cuz I aint that big, but you will end up losing a lot of blood.

If there's one thing in life I've learned in dealing with ***heads it's that vengeance is always best served up cold. :twisted:

A good friend will help you hide. A true friend will help you hide a body.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I never bit nobody on the nose cuz I don't like boogers but I did remove half of a guys ear with my teeth.
> 
> 
> And you find ear tatters more palatable than boogers? :shock: :x
> ...




A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Im that true friend...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is my take on trail cameras on *public* land: I think you are begging for trouble when you leave personal property unattended in ANY *public* setting, but especially in the middle of nowhere. Now, I in NO way condone vandalism or theft of such personal property. However, if I left a sandwich on a park bench in Pioneer Park, it would be inane to expect it to be left alone over the course of a couple of hours.

To be clear, I have NEVER used a trail camera, and have NO desire to ever use them, and I can't think of a scenario where I would use them on *public* land.

I will be heading out in a couple days for another scouting trip on the Wasatch with Lifetimehunter and CalloftheWild and my neighbor. My neighbor has a Wasatch muzzy tag and Lifetimehunter has a Wasatch premium tag, and wapiti67 has a Wasatch archery tag. I like what I have seen so far, and hopefully we will find a few quality critters this weekend. TAK, if you're heading out this weekend, you are more than welcome to stop by and have a Mt Dew at my camp. Shoot me a PM if interested. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is funny to hear people criticize those who use cameras. I think they are pretty cool and would love to have some myself, but just have not taken the plunge. I really enjoy seeing the pics from others. However, there is no excuse for anyone deleting pictures and much less to steal as if that does not go w/o saying.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess it can be said it is the Lazy mans way of scouting... Me I think it is so much smarter! I am a first time owner of a trail came this year. In the past I just knew what was there... in a way that is. I hunted Spikes in this same area for as long as I can remember. But since this year with the use of a trail cam I can see much more and not bugger them before it is time. Sure there is the cahnce that the animal is gone by death or by way of the highway... But to me after getting some of the pictures I have, I could not spend that much time in the woods. 

PRO it amazes me that U don't have a truck load of them! The guy that has learned me up the most on what ones I wanted. This comes from a guy that has been blessed by the Mule Deer gods over the years. As we all know they too can be here today gone tommorow so having an idea where they was and maybe where they went is only a plus.

And I understand all to well that people are not honest! I have been a cop 15 years now and nothing really shocks me anymore, until know. I hold sportsman as a class of thier own, top shelf stuff, Class and Gold! That is the reason I am so taken by the fact that a fellow hunter is taking SD cards and deleting photo's from cameras that just don't belong to them. SUre we all piss and moan about this or that or disagree with many topics but my opinion taking another mans property in the act of scouting or hunting is really sad!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I will be heading out in a couple days for another scouting trip on the Wasatch with Lifetimehunter and CalloftheWild and my neighbor. My neighbor has a Wasatch muzzy tag and Lifetimehunter has a Wasatch premium tag, and wapiti67 has a Wasatch archery tag. 8)


That Premy tag would be super nice.... I know I will be bittin at the bit waiting for my ML hunt to come along.... I have been praticing my roping skills and hope to have one tied up, away from everyone!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Just buy the the bear boxes and lock them to the tree. They will have to cut the tree down to get your camera. :roll: Pro everywhere you look this weekend, I will have already been there for weeks with my trail camera.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Trail cameras area good tool. you can scout a couple areas out at one time. I don't see nothing wrong with them at all.Im hoping to pick me up a couple over the next couple years.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> Just buy the the bear boxes and lock them to the tree. They will have to cut the tree down to get your camera. :roll: Pro everywhere you look this weekend, I will have already been there for weeks with my trail camera.....


I doubt it, but if I see one of them I will be sure and say hi in a memorable way. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Pro...if I give you a shovel and directions will you dig out my waterhole a little for me? |-O-| hahaha


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Pro...if I give you a shovel and directions will you dig out my waterhole a little for me? |-O-| hahaha


There are two kinds of people; Those with guns and those who dig. You dig. 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly!!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

It does just seem OBVIOUS not to touch someone's trail cam. 

I don't have the desire to use or have one, other than it would be interesting to try. However, I don't want the headache of worrying about it the whole time it's up there on public land. There are far too many utards up there that would mess with it. 

Using a trail cam, though, seems like it would just be frustration. I'd get to see that the big boys exist there, but come hunt time, I'd never be able to find them. Others will affect the hunt. That has to be considered when deciding on a strategy when I'm there. 

For the most part, I really try to stay out of others' way. I really like to not see or hear any others up there. It makes the hunt more enjoyable for me. But if I do run into someone, I usually talk to them, find out their plan, and plan myself to stay away from them. The same sometimes applies to a trail cam. If I see one, I expect someone else to show up and mess things up. I'll just move on to the next honey hole. Most likely, they'll not be there that day, anyway...

Bottom line is leave others' stuff alone. If it's not your trail cam, leave it be. If you want to use a trail cam, expect to be frustrated with it, but hope it works for you, too. 

TAK, we expect to see some big bull pics from your cam soon. And post the pics of the utards, too.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm old school so I scout by walking, glassing, walking some more and glassing some more. However when I see trail cams on the mountain I just walk on by and pretend they aren't there.

I gotta tell you though all this Utard talk and "reserving spots" stuff cracks me up. I don't give a rats hiny how many trail cams and tree stands are up I don't immediately write the area off as "someone elses" spot. I do however realize that there may be somone in the area when I hunt. I do feel it's very important to give other sportsmen space and I expect the same while out hunting and fishing. I will cautiously check out areas where I've seen cams and stands to ensure no one is in before I move in but I don't feel I need to stay out of the area altogether. If someone is there I do all I can to move out and not disturb the area as I would anytime I see someone hunting an area. If someone gets up 5 minutes earlier than me and beats me to my spot then so be it. I move on the next one, that's why I scout multiple areas. I know you've scouted your tail off with your wireless trail cams and haning your stand...but guess what so have I with my boots and glass.

Fact is we all own the mountain. Respect others while out hunting and fishing, give them space. Move on if someone is physically hunting an area but a trail cam or tree stand guarantees you nothing nor should it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro...we will be up on Sunday for sure. Give me a call and we will stop by for that dew.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> TAK, we expect to see some big bull pics from your cam soon. And post the pics of the utards, too.


Me too! Honestly I have seen more bone with my glasses than on the camera! But I have seen a ton of critters on it! My camera is in a experment area so to say. Lots of Cows and Calves. That kinda is my plan. The Cows don't go looking for love, it is the Bulls that do that. So if I have a motel for them set up the bulls will come(no pun intended!)
I am moving one of mine this weekend to maybe get a better look at a couple of fellers......


----------

